# انواع الدايود مع الشرح ... لا تفوت الفرصة



## bader269 (20 مارس 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *

اقول كيف حالكم جماعة ... هذه هدية حلوه مني ... تمعنوا فيها زين .... وادرسوها زين ... وإذا حبيتوا معلمومات اكثر عن الدايود ... خبروني ... لا تخجلوا ... وإنتظر ردكم يوم تشكروني على هالدرس القيم ... وأقول لا تنسوني بدعائكم .. مخلصكم (( بدر السيابي ، من عمان الحبيبة ))


*أنواع الدايود Diode Types*



​
ثنائي الجرمانيوم Ge Diode: 

هو ذلك الثنائى المصنوع من الجرمانيوم ومحقون بشوائب تكون بلورة موجبة مع شوائب اخرى تكون بلورة سالبة ، بحيث تكون البلورتان الموجبة والسالبة متجاورتين . 

*أنواع الثنائيات (الدايود) Diode Types*​
*ثنائي الجرمانيوم Ge Diode:* 

*هو ذلك الثنائى المصنوع من الجرمانيوم ومحقون بشوائب تكون بلورة موجبة مع شوائب اخرى تكون بلورة سالبة ، بحيث تكون البلورتان الموجبة والسالبة متجاورتين .* 

*ثنائي السيليكون Se Diode:* 

*هو ذلك الثنائي المصنوع من السيليكون ومحقون بشوائب تكون بلورة موجبة مع شوائب اخرى تكون بلورة سالبة ، بحيث تكون البلورتان الموجبة ولسالبة متجاورتين .* 

*




هذا ثنائي الجرمانيوم من القطع المشهورة وتستعمل دائما في دوائر القدرة مثل دوائر التقويم Bridge ومن أشهرها* 

* (Power Diode 1N4001)* 

*والخط الفضي دائما يدل على الكاثود.* 

*منحنى خصائص ثنائي الزينر :* 

*يعمل الزينر كثنائي عادي اذا وصل توصيلا أماميا أما اذا وصل توصيلا عكسيا فانه عند قيمة معينة في الجهد العكسي سوف يزداد التيار العكسي بصورة مفاجئة وشديدة ، يسمى الجهد العكسي الذى يتسبب في حدوث تيار عكسي " جهد الانهيار " أو " جهد الزينر " ، ويعتمد جهد الانهيار أو جهد الزينر أساسا على كمية الشوائب التى طعمت بها المادة لتي صنع منها ثنائى الزينر.* 



*والنقاط التالية جديرة بالذكر:* 

<LI dir=rtl>
*يستغل جهد الانهيار العكسي لثنائى الزينر كجهد مرجعي في دوائر تثبيت الجهد .* 
<LI dir=rtl>
*يوصل ثنائى الزينر دائما عكسيا أما اذا وصل توصيلا أماميا فان خواصه تكون مثل الموحد العادي.* 

*عند دخول ثنائي الزينر منطقة الانهيار فانه لن يتلف أو يحترق حيث أن الدائرة الخارجية الموصلة به تحد التيار ليكون أقل من القيمة التى تسبب تلفه.* 




​
*تنظي م الجهد بواسطة موحد الزينر Zener Voltage Regulator:* 

*يوضح الشكل دائرة بسيطة تشرح كيفية استخدام ثنائى الزينر في تنظيم الجهد ال ODC* 

*المقاومة R تحد من قيمة التيار ، جهد الخرج ثابت ويساوى جهد انهيار الزينر بغض النظر عن تغير جهد الدخل أو تغير التيار المسحوب بواسطة الحمل .* 




*ثنائى الانبعاث الضوئي Light Emitting Diode (LED) :* 

*ثنائي الأنبعاث الضوئي ال L.E.D يشع الضوء عندما يثار باشارة كهربية.* 

*ويوصل ثنائى الأ نبعاث الضوئى كما في الشكل في الاتجاه الأمامي وتعتمد نظرية عمل هذا الثنائي على أن الطاقة الكهربية المعطا ة له بالتوصيل الأمامي تعمل على تحريك حاملات الشحنة مما يؤدي الى تولد فوتونات حرة تنبعث في كل الاتجاهات مسببة اشعاع الضوء .* 

*وتوصل دائما مقاومة قيمتها مابين 680أوم إلى 1 كيلو أوم لتحمي الثنائي البعث للضوء LED* 






*



* 





*هذا الشكل العام للثتائي الباعث وله عدة ألوان منها البرتقالي والأصفر والأحمر والأخضر .* 

*ولمعرفة طرف الكاثود أو السالب تجد طرف أطول من الطرف الأخر أو تجد كشطة أو سطح عند إحدى الأطراف.* 


*الثنائى الضوئى Photo Diode: *

*يتكون الثنائى الضوئى من شبه موصل موجب P واخر سالب N ونافذة شفافة منفذة للضوء كما يتضح من الشكل.* 







* عندما يسقط الضوء على الثنائى الضوئى ، يقوم الضوء بكسر الروابط البلورية ويتحرر عدد من الشحنات التى تسمى بـشحنات الأقلية ، يزداد هذا العدد بزيادة الضوء الساقط مكونا تيارا يسمى بتيار التسريب يستخدم في الدوائر الالكترونية .* 



*يوصل الثنائى الضوئى توصيلا عكسيا كما في الشكل* 

*



* 

*الثنائى السعوى Varactor Diode: *

*تستخدم الثنائيات السعوية كمكثفات متغيرة اعتمادا على الجهد الواقع عليها.* 

*والثنائى السعوى أساسا عبارة عن وصلة ثنائية موصلة في الاتجاه العكسي وذلك كما في الشكل.* 

*نظرية العمل :* 

*عند توصيل الوصلة الثنائية السعوية عكسيا ، يتكون ما يسمى بمنطقة الاستنفاذ هذه المنطقة تعمل بدلا من عازل المكثف أما المنطقة P ، والمنطقة N فانهما يعملان كلوحى مكثف.* 

*عندما يزداد جهد التغذية العكسي فان منطقة الاستنفاذ تتسع لتزيد بذلك سمك العازل وتنقص السعة ، وعندما يتناقص جهد التغذية العكسي يضيق سمك منطقة الاستنفاذ وبذلك تزداد السعة. *




*الرموز المعبرة عن الثنائيات :* 
*General Diode**Zener Diode**Tunnel Diode**Schotky Diode**Varactor Diode**Gun Diode**Light Emitting Diode LED**Photo Diode**Photo Diode**



**



**



**



**



**



**



**



**ث**نائي عام**ثنائي الزينر</SPAN>**ثنائي النفق**ثنائي سجوتكي**ثنائي سعوي**ثنائي جان**ثنائي مشع**ثنائي ضوئي**ثنائي ضوئي**السليكون *​*يستخدم فى دوائر التغذية فى عملية التوحيد الا انه يكتنفه الغموض بسبب تعدد ارقامه المتداولة بالسوق *

*والتغيير المستمر لنوعياته حتى كتابة هذه السطور اذا ان المفروض يتم شراؤه واستخدامه على اساس الجهد والتيار فمثلا *
* الثنائى الذى يعمل فى دوائر التوحيد بدون استخدام محول خافض للجهد فان هذا السليكون يعمل على جهد متغير 220 فولت *
*والذى له قيمة عظمى حوالى 310 فولت وبالتالى ليكون هذا السليكون فى الامان يجب ان يتحمل فى حدود 400 فولت *
*فان لم يكن كذلك لتلف فى الحال بحدوث قصر فيه هذا بالاضافة الى الاثار الجانبية له باحتراق مقومة الدخل السلكية والفيوز اما من *
*جهة تحمله للتيار المار فهنا يعتبر ثانويا لانه يكفى ان يتحمل امبير فقط *
*وبالتالى يصعب اختباره ان لم يكن هناك سابق تجربة له بتحمله للجهد الذى لا يمثله ان يكون كبير لان كبر الحجم يمثل تحمله للتيار *
*وليس للجهد **اما للسليكون الذى يعمل فى دائرة التوحيد ذات المحول الخافض كأن يكون الجهد المطلوب توحيده **30 **فولت فأقل فهنا لا توجد مشكلة فى حالة تحمل الجهد ويكون التركيز على التيار الذى لن يكون أقل من 2 **امبير وبهذه الطريقة يمكن اختبار السيلكون المناسب **[FONT=times new roman, times, serif][/FONT]*​


----------



## habeebkov (20 مارس 2007)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الله عني خيرا


----------



## م.سعد نجم (21 مارس 2007)

ما هذه المواضيع الرائعة وهذا الجهد الطيب!
بارك الله فيك
سؤالى مرة اخرى
كيف وضعت الصور بهذه الطريقة الجميلة ؟


----------



## ENG_ASHRAF (22 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عمر يوسف (3 مايو 2007)

من السودان سلام لاهلنا الغالين بعمان ، المحاضرة رائعة روعة اهلها نتمنى المزيد


----------



## الكلالده (3 مايو 2007)

الف شكر لك على هذا المجهود


----------



## مهندس سامراء (3 مايو 2007)

اخي الكريم اريد معلومات عن دايود شوتكي


----------



## ENG_ASHRAF (3 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (3 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك و الى الامام


----------



## علاء الحوارات (3 مايو 2007)

مشكوورررررررررررر


----------



## crazygrey (3 مايو 2007)

عرض جدا رائع و معلومات جميلة


----------



## sky ameen (3 مايو 2007)

عاشت ايدك حبيبي على هذا المعلومات القيمه


----------



## aattaa (6 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ال شارد (8 مايو 2007)

شكراااا على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## e.amen (9 مايو 2007)

:18: :18: :18: :18: thxxxxxx but what is daiod what is for plz


----------



## عبدالله الدليمي (9 مايو 2007)

مشكوررررر اخي العزيز وماقصرت وننتظر المزيد


----------



## المصور1 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع ولكن لم اشاهد الصور


----------



## مجنون شهد (1 مارس 2011)

مشكور الف شكر اين الصور


----------



## upnzar (1 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير اخوكم ابو نزار


----------



## المحب للحسن (1 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك
موضوع جميل


----------



## yaser cool (21 مارس 2012)

موضوع رائع والف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## سموالمعالي (27 مارس 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## adham dahy (6 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## abo-hmed (6 أبريل 2012)

شكور على الموضوع الرائع و المعلومات الغنية


----------



## العقيد07 (6 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سراجة (7 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخوي وننتظر المزيد لو تزودنا بالرسوم والمنحنيات تكون ما قصرت


----------

